# Luftkonditioning wood stove



## Rosswegener (Mar 24, 2017)

Just bought a luftkonditionering wood stove model combi-therm and was looking for an owners manual to find out how to operate stove any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## begreen (Mar 24, 2017)

Is Luftconditionering the brand or a description in German. Got a picture or two?


----------



## jetsam (Mar 25, 2017)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/cant-find-any-information-about-my-new-stove.91551/


----------



## Rosswegener (Mar 27, 2017)

begreen said:


> Is Luftconditionering the brand or a description in German. Got a picture or two?


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2017)

Ah yes, jetsam reminded me that we have had a post on that unit once before. That one looks brand new, was it ever used?

I haven't found a manual. Is the lower right dial connected directly to an intake damper or to a thermostatic coil?


----------



## Tar12 (Mar 27, 2017)

Neat looking stove...


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like a cross between a stove and a wall furnace. I am curious what its clearance requirements are.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 28, 2017)

begreen said:


> Looks like a cross between a stove and a wall furnace. I am curious what its clearance requirements are.



The dataplate says it's 4" rear and sides under the original 1979 UL1482 standard.

The other thread has the email address of a guy who says he has an owner's manual... but
I imagine it might be in Swedish!


----------



## Rosswegener (Mar 28, 2017)

It is new I bought it on an auction for $5 the dial is to increase or decrease the fan speed in the bottom of the unit. I think it is a direct vent but not sure where to find this type of stove pipe. Outside pipe is roughly 10" and the inside pipe is almost 6"


----------



## begreen (Mar 28, 2017)

Without knowing how it's designed it's hard to say what chimney is required. I see a side pipe joining the outer jacket looking down the flue connection. Are they taking fresh air off the outer jacket or is this exhaust air and if it is, from where?


----------



## jetsam (Mar 28, 2017)

"fläkt" is Swedish for "fan", according to google translate, so that'd be the fan speed knob.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 28, 2017)

The fellow in the linked thread made his own:  12" outer pipe, insulation, 10" middle pipe, 6'' inner pipe.


----------

